# Trump gets it right. America's authority is back.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*US LAUNCHES AIRSTRIKES IN SYRIA
Base hit in strike 'almost completely destroyed,' early reports say*

*VIDEO OF TRUMP'S STATEMENT: As long as US stands for justice, peace will prevail*








*Anti-Assad Syrians laud US airstrikes* | *Strikes followed international condemnation on chemical attack*
*Trump says military action in 'vital national security interest'* | *US missiles target Syria airfield in response to gas attack*
*OPINION: Trump gets it right. America's authority is back.* | *Hillary Clinton called for bombing of Syrian airfields*
*VIDEOS: Singh: Strike could limit Russian criticism*







| *Miller says US strike signals Russia: 'Control your client'*








*VIDEOS: Will US be drawn further into Syrian civil war?*







| *Baier: For 7 years, Assad saw all talk, no action*








*Oil jumps as US launches strikes on Syria* | *VIDEO: Gen. Jack Keane reacts to US airstrikes in Syria *








*Mark Steyn on Syria: Trump must learn from Dems' mistakes in Libya* | *What are Tomahawk cruise missiles?*
*SLIDESHOW: US conducts cruise missile strike in Syria*








*COMPLETE COVERAGE OF SYRIA AIRSTRIKES*


*PUTIN SLAMS ACTION
US airstrikes in Syria an 'aggression,' Kremlin says*
*Syria airstrikes: Russia to suspend airspace deal with US*
*International community reacts to US bombing of airfield*
*Tillerson: Russia either complicit or incompetent in Syria weapons deal*
*Schumer, Pelosi among Dems to react to Syria strike*
*Assad airfield strike sends 'important message,' GOP pols say*


*VERDICT IS IN (ALMOST)
Nuclear option to help Gorsuch win confirmation*
*Gorsuch Vote Tracker*
*Senators agree damage over Gorsuch fight could be 'irreparable'*
*GREGG JARRETT: Time to say goodbye to the Senate filibuster forever and for everything*


*WHAT COMES NEXT?
Harf: Questions remain after US airstrike in Syria*
*US attack on Syria could send North Korea clear message*
*VIDEO: Harf compares Obama, Trump responses to Syria*








*VIDEO: Rubio: President had legal, moral authority to attack *








*VIDEO: Rep: World is watching for US response to Assad *








 *China's Xi arrives for Trump summit, talks expected on N. Korea*
*Twitter files lawsuit over US government attempt to identify users behind anti-Trump account*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Nunes steps aside, Trump rips Rice as probe keeps hitting potholes*
- 'THE O'REILLY FACTOR': Zimmerman: 'There is a paper trail' of unmasking requests for Trump team


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Trump's fault.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He's a bully. 

Next on the agenda, So, Mr. Chinese president, you're kind of tight with North Korea, are YOU going to do something about that little shit, or are WE? We don't want trouble with you, obviously, our economies are doing too well right now for us to be in conflict, but hey, let's get Un out of the way once and for all, shall we, for BOTH our sakes? THEN we can worry about Iran, who no doubt will begin to see the light. So, what's it gonna be boy, yes or no? I love that song, "Paradise by the Dashboard Light" Don't you? So, it's a simple question and frankly, a simple solution. And, as you can see, we're willing to do what needs to be done. It would just look better coming from you. Maybe you can even just sort of, 'talk' to him, eh?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kil you do the best rants!


----------

